# Pontiac Gone! End Of GTO! = Higher Prices/Future?



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Now that Pontiac will close its doors and we will Never see another Gto? :< (Never say Never) Will this Mean a Better future or a Higher retail price in the Next few years as the Hobby or Pontiac collectors realize what this does to the beloved GTO!!We are driving the Last of a Great Muscle cars with a long History! The First Muscle car , I will miss you! Im keeping My GTO!arty:arty:arty:


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

That is kinda what it looks like. Early on our cars will drop like rocks, but down the road, maybe our cars will pay for our grand kids college. They are still a good car and lots of power, responsive to mods, an awesome car. Now history will judge. . . favorably I hope. I really don't care what prices do, I am hanging on to this car and actually my kids can fight over it when I am gone.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

I thought about this when I heard. The thought of leaving the car covered in the garage with the battery pulled is not a real option. Investment? Nah. I'll take her out on the weekends and sunny days as always. I enjoy the car way to much to not drive it.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

if you look at the majority of cars from discontinued companies, theur values really haven't done much. if it has, it took 50+ years to see decent value, and if you're going to hope for that type of stuff, you are dreaming a bad dream

to top that off, those types of cars were *highend* desirable cars when they were originally sold. our GTOs were just an average middle of the road flop, when they came to the market


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I doubt our cars will be worth anything even in 50 years. Plus how many cars are still 100% original which definitely brings the most money if they ever become a collector's item.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

People were buying the GT500's and storing them in their garages for investment purposes. I think that's crazy because we won't see a time again as we did with 60 and 70 muscle cars. Part of a major reason they are valued is because most of those classic cars were driven to the ground. So they are rare along with having historical automotive relevance.

The GTO and G8 are really great cars to own now and in the future but will they be special enough to earn a place? 

Now even 3rd generation firebirds are bringing in money so far enough down the road, it may all be one blurand they may be woth some change. I think we are all better off taking good care of the cars, but driving them whenever we want.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

By all means Drive Them!! Enjoy! Thats why we have them!! Im not asking for a huge increase in price! Like most of the gals that never got asked for the prom but at the reunion grew up to be the one we could or should of?? I would like our Gto to have that same scenario.For the lame or ugly duckling with a few this or thats it sure gets a lot of attention wherever we go!! Stock or not its a blast to drive!! arty:


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

A guy I work with has a 1963 Corvette Split Window with the 327 340hp and a 4spd. The car has 37,000 miles on it. He bought it with 37,000 miles and it sits in his garage. What good is that car???????

Sorry cars were meant to be enjoyed through the driving experience.


----------



## z3pr68138 (Mar 28, 2009)

Those cars that went up in value because maker went out of business didn't have the mountains of electronics today's cars have. I don't know what the future will be like, but I will restore a classic muscle car, but won't attempt to restore a modern car because of all the electronics controlling every function of the car.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

I will keep my car until it falls apart plus have 2 other 80's G-bodies I'm in the process of restoring. Don't know about you all but my GTO is special to me cause its my first Goat regardless if Pontiac does or does not come back as a niche brand


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Well, all I know is, my SAP has just gone up 1000%. I am not worried about the car going up in value, the real money is in the SAP. With the SAP attached to the car, the car is just an added perk. The asking price of my 05' just went to 500,000. FREE shipping. The SAP is GOLD I tell ya, GOLD.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

cpr said:


> Now that Pontiac will close its doors and we will Never see another Gto? :< (Never say Never) Will this Mean a Better future or a Higher retail price in the Next few years as the Hobby or Pontiac collectors realize what this does to the beloved GTO!!We are driving the Last of a Great Muscle cars with a long History! The First Muscle car , I will miss you! Im keeping My GTO!arty:arty:arty:




I received my letter from G.M last week informing me that Pontiac will no longer exsist and will close it's doors at the End of 2010. I tried to get some info from them and was able to find out that no 2011 models will be produced and they expect to cease production of all models around Mid 2010


----------



## xman66 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sad to see it go. Even worse to know that there are people that are going to loose their jobs. I was hoping to see a new Firebird or GTO. I guess it's up to Camaro now to Keep it going. I didn't even get a letter. I found out thru forums and co workers email.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

xman66 said:


> Sad to see it go. Even worse to know that there are people that are going to loose their jobs. I was hoping to see a new Firebird or GTO. I guess it's up to Camaro now to Keep it going. I didn't even get a letter. I found out thru forums and co workers email.


I haven't received a letter yet either, I am sure I will get one.


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

True, it will be sad to see this mark go the way of AMC, Studebaker and the like. The muscle car era will grow, but eventually gas prices will make it harder to consider them a viable car to build. The old muscle cars don't make the power ours do, but they weighed a thousand pounds less than ours! 

It seems though, that every car I have owned has a huge following with aftermarket parts, MG's, Supra's, Ford and Chevy trucks, so even though I worry about the aftermarket cutting way back on parts for our car, it will take quite a while for that to happen. I think our GTO group is a bit fanatical, if not totally insane to buy a car made in Australia and sold here for only 3 years. But that same loyalty will keep us running long after the doors close. Personally I think they should have kept Saturn and dropped Hummer, oh well.

Russ


----------

